# Jingle cats, jingle cats, jingle all the way ...



## lunamystique (Dec 10, 2003)

How exciting! A place I can talk about Justin, Maggie, Cooper, Perkins, Kalvin, and Adia where people might actually want to hear it.

Discovering this site has made my Christmas.

I'm a 30-yo-pharmacist from NC. Look forward to getting to know all of you.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum! I look forward to getting to know you and your kitties better too.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

We never get tired of telling and hearing cat stories here! Welcome.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and we all hope to hear more from you about your kitties.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome and Im sure we'll have many more stories as Christmas is around the corner and we have just put up our Christmas tree! :lol:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hi Lunamystique I am in North Carolina too! I am actually from Romania but live here now
I am looking forward to hearing stories and seeing pictures of all of your babies


----------



## lunamystique (Dec 10, 2003)

ioana said:


> Hi Lunamystique I am in North Carolina too! I am actually from Romania but live here now
> I am looking forward to hearing stories and seeing pictures of all of your babies


That's so cool! Wow, what a change, from Romania to NC. 

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome. If I were a cat, I'd be purring and kneading (or as I call it, "marching in place") on this couch here. Hope you all have a nice evening w/ your little furry treasures.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome, lunamystique! Cool avatar! :wink:


----------



## eurocat (Jan 10, 2004)

welcome lunamystique!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

eurocat said:


> welcome lunamystique!


This topic was posted a month ago.. You should check the dates before you post


----------

